# Isle of Man Steam Packet - First scheduled sailing to Birkenhead



## jhluxton (Feb 4, 2007)

On Saturday March 03, 2007 the Isle of Man Steam Packet Company operated its first ever public passenger sailing from Douglas to Birkenhead (Twelve Quays) and return.

Though the company's ships are no strangers to Birkenhead for refit they have never yet operated a public sailing in 177 years.

Photos can be found at:

http://tinyurl.com/2ww688

John Luxton
www.irishseashipping.com


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

John

Saw her passing New Brighton outward bound for Douglas. Nice to see her in the Mersey again.

Chris.


----------

